
The 7 biggest problems facing science, according to 270 scientists - CarolineW
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/14/12016710/science-challeges-research-funding-peer-review-process
======
dredmorbius
If you want to know what's ailing science, research, academia, publishing,
research, the career-gateway control of publishers, and access to research,
read this article. I'm put off by "<number> things..." articles, but this
really does hit the marks, hit them well, and cites some good folks. John
Ioannidis, Tim Gowers, Michael Eisen, and Marion Nestle, are all names I've
come to know and respect. Alexandra Elbakyan I owe personal thanks to daily
for the access she's provided me to 92 years of paywalled articles.

Brad Plumer is a reporter whose work's caught my eye before, I'll be adding
Julia Belluz and Brian Resnick to the clueful list.

